# New Date Of Doom - 22nd February 2014



## mosaix (Jan 10, 2014)

So we all survived the end of the Mayan Calendar - 21st December 2012. But don't think about relaxing just yet.

This from New Scientist, 11th Jan 2014, page 60:

_Ragnarok, the Viking day of doom, is coming on 22 February 2014. 

"Ragnarok is the ultimate landmark in Viking Mythology, when the Gods fall and die so this really should not be underestimated," explains Danielle Daglan, director of the JORVIK Viking Festival in York , UK - the finale of which just happens to be on that date._


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 10, 2014)

Really? Now there's turning to Ragnorok as the end of the world?


*Facepalm*


These doomsayers are really grasping at straws here...I suppose we should all get out of the way when Thor and Jormungandr fight one another?  Ridiculous.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 10, 2014)

Just read the story, and it's a masterpiece of supposition...



			
				Daily Mail said:
			
		

> Danielle Daglan from the Norvik Viking Centre told MailOnline that... _led them to believe... may well be...could be said... also believes... there are predictions... another part of the legend suggests... some scientists believe... predicted that... while not a scientific conclusion, they claim that... they argue that... Vikings would believe.._




You know, we could really do with a "face-palm" icon...


----------



## monsterchic (Jan 10, 2014)

Run for the hills!!  We're all gonna die!

Seriously...I can't wait for the sh*t-storm this is going to cause.  Navigating the Facebook posts--sigh.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 10, 2014)

Somehow it just sounds a lot more _fun_ than an Armageddon or a Rapture.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 10, 2014)

Hang on, there can't be Ragnarok until we've had Fimbulwinter, which in modern terms would presumably be some kind of unprecedented polar vortex ...

Oh, crap! Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!


----------



## Abernovo (Jan 10, 2014)

Hmm, you mean Ragnarok, where Odin and many of the gods fall, the Einherjar rise to fight for mankind, evil is ultimately defeated, the world is saved, and balance restored, with the younger gods taking the reins and mankind continuing on? Most of it not fought on Midgard (Earth), either.

Well, maybe I'm not so worried. 
Plus, I'm not arguing with the Valkyries.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Jan 10, 2014)

Abernovo said:


> Hmm, you mean Ragnarok, where Odin and many of the gods fall, the Einherjar rise to fight for mankind, evil is ultimately defeated, the world is saved, and balance restored, with the younger gods taking the reins and mankind continuing on? Most of it not fought on Midgard (Earth), either.
> 
> Well, maybe I'm not so worried.
> Plus, I'm not arguing with the Valkyries.



Me either. I'm not gonna argue with the Valkyries...again...


----------



## monsterchic (Jan 10, 2014)

10 Doomsday Predictions Beyond 2012 - Listverse

Interesting.

Speaking of apocalypse (and this is TOTALLY for Ursa if he comes along)...

My neighbor's dog's name is Paco, so whenever we want to see the apocalypse, we get up in his face and see the Paco lips 

Terribly punny


----------



## Gramm838 (Jan 10, 2014)

let's hope the apocalypse - whether it's Norse or not - is actually selective and only gets rid of the useless people in the world...people who stand still on the left hand side of escalators instead of walking, politicians, TV executives, London cyclists, people who use the word 'like' out of context, etc (but not telephone sanitisers - they are very important)


----------



## Mirannan (Jan 10, 2014)

Abernovo said:


> Hmm, you mean Ragnarok, where Odin and many of the gods fall, the Einherjar rise to fight for mankind, evil is ultimately defeated, the world is saved, and balance restored, with the younger gods taking the reins and mankind continuing on? Most of it not fought on Midgard (Earth), either.
> 
> Well, maybe I'm not so worried.
> Plus, I'm not arguing with the Valkyries.



Me neither. Especially as they now apparently fly Spitfires.


----------



## jastius (Jan 11, 2014)

i don't doubt there is something weird as can be about the weather. but i would point to contrailing first.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 11, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, has there ever been an anti-apocalypse?


----------



## Gramm838 (Jan 12, 2014)

Stephen Palmer said:


> Just out of curiosity, has there ever been an anti-apocalypse?



Yes there will be at 06:00 tomorrow morning when my alarm goes off, sames as every working day


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 17, 2014)

anti-apocalyptic in nature

Project MUSE - Anti-Apocalypse

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Four...s-Dennett-Harris-and-Hitchens/257661474268778

somewhat suspect at best.


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 17, 2014)

If the end of the world was today, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------

